# NRW Gilde sucht Member



## Calligan (21. April 2013)

edit: *siehe 2. Beitrag


----------



## Calligan (24. April 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mich jetzt entschlossen meine alte Level 25 Gilde als NRW - Gilde umzubauen.
Falls ihr Lust und Laune habt....Die Gilde heisst "Die NRWler" und ist auf dem Server EU-Garrosh (Horde) zu finden.

Falls ihr mich Ingame anschreiben wollt einfach /w Callì

MfG Calli

http://wowgilden.net/nrwler


----------



## Calligan (9. Mai 2013)

/push


----------

